
Autonomous Robot Hit and ‘Killed’ by Self-Driving Tesla - vinnyglennon
https://www.unilad.co.uk/technology/autonomous-robot-hit-and-killed-by-self-driving-tesla/
======
soziawa
Unilad on the front page, what is this? Facebook?

~~~
hgq
What's Unilad? Like Buzzfeed?

~~~
threatofrain
Buzzfeed actually does some hit original reporting.

------
datalus
I haven't read the article, but the picture alone at the top makes it a little
weird...

He looked so happy and carefree and now he's dead :(

~~~
AndrewDucker
This may help:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdIJOE9jNcM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdIJOE9jNcM)

------
gammateam
I dont value the lives of robots

~~~
hirundo
They rent that sucker out for $2k/day. Value that.

~~~
gammateam
Insurance company’s problem.

But not mine as the passive article reader.

~~~
cjsawyer
I see where you’re coming from but your personal involvement shouldn’t be how
you validate what is and is not news.

Imagine this headline 15 years ago.

------
xiconfjs
Thanks for the good laugh.

